# ants in your pants



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!

A Cambridge International Dictionary of English ezt írja erre a kifejezésre magyarázatnak: 
If you* have ants in your pants*, you cannot relax because you are excited or impatient about something.
(Egyébként egy kicsit régies és humoros kifejezésről van szó.) 

Ha az "impatient" a kulcsszó, lehetne így is fordítani: (nagyon) ég a talpa alatt a talaj, de ha az "excited" az, akkor lehetne az izeg-mozog, nem fér a bőrében. 
Esetleg valami frappánsabb megoldásokat tudnátok javasolni?

Köszi.


----------



## AndrasBP

Esetleg a "tűkön ülök" kifejezhet izgatott várakozást.
A "nem fér a bőrébe" szerintem inkább rosszalkodásra utal, bár el tudom képzelni, hogy a kifejezés használata korosztály- és régiófüggő.


----------



## Zsanna

Nagyon jó, köszi!  
Értem, miért mondod a rosszalkodást, de nem áll feltétlen túl messze a szituációtól, főleg, ha egy izgatott gyerekről van szó.


----------

